

Akka 2.0 released (Scala and Java concurrency library) - vladev
http://akka.io/news/2012/03/06/akka-20-released.html

======
pasiaj
I must mention that in Finnish the word 'akka' is a derogatory word for
'woman'. It's used the same way as the words 'hag' and 'bitch'.

Also this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akka_(spirit)>

~~~
blinkingled
Hehe. In India (Maharashtra mostly) Akka is a word used to call a woman -
except in India it's said respectfully. One could call their elder sister or
older aunt with that name for example.

------
nek4life
I wonder if Play 2.0 will be released right behind Akka. I noticed that the
release candidates were almost in sync with each other when I was checking out
the commit history of Play20 on Github the other day.

~~~
atto
I noticed they have already updated to Akka 2.0 final in the current source on
github, and commits have slowed down recently. I hope they're close, I've been
wanting to use it on a new project.

~~~
benmccann
The 2.0-RC3 that's available now is pretty good and well documented on the
Github wiki. You should be fine using it. And the community on the mailing
list is very helpful.

~~~
vially
The latest version is actually 2.0-RC4 and it includes the final akka release:
<https://github.com/playframework/Play20/zipball/2.0-RC4>

~~~
ithkuil
This is not the actual RC4 released zipball, it's just the automatically
exported zipball of the play sources tagged with 2.0-RC4.

The difference is that the released tar|zipballs contain also a prefetched sbt
cache repository.

Furthermore the zipball has the play version as "2.0-SNAPSHOT", so you have to
change that in framework/build if you want to fetch the released 2.0-RC2
binaries

------
theatrus2
Actor paths are a pretty nice feature. Looking up actors by classname or
dealing with a group always seemed kludgy.

However, this approach is less flexible and makes Akka more all encompassing
in feel.

------
jonaldomo
commercial is spelled incorrectly on the top right menu.

